# Ausgabe auf die aufrufende DOS-Console?



## bartman336 (5. Februar 2002)

Hi Leute,
vieleicht kann mir ja hier mal einer helfen (auch wenn manche behaupten mir sei nicht zu helfen )

Und zwar möchte ich doch ganz einfach nur einen Text auf der Konsole ausgeben auf der ich mein Programm auch aufgerufen habe und "kein" neues Konsolen Fenster öffnen wie es in jedem tip drin steht den ich im Netz finde (oder bin ich nur zu blöd zum suchen?)

also folgendes szenario ich öffne eine "MS-DOS Eingabeaufforderung" und gebe dan beispielsweise ein
meinprogramm.exe /help [RETURN]
und dann möchte ich das mein Programm auf der "MS-DOS Eingabeaufforderung" den Hilfetext ausgibt.

das muß doch irgendwie zu schaffen sein.

bitte helft mir
danke


----------



## ThePrax (30. September 2003)

*...*

Hi, genau das Problem hab ich auch, 
hast du es mitlerweile gelöst?
Wenn ja könntest du mir erzähln wie du das gemacht hast?


----------



## Retlaw (30. September 2003)

Die Parameter die du auf der Konsole übergibst, in deinem Beispiel "/help", kannst du in VB über die Variable Command auslesen.

Aber auf die aufrufende Konsole schreiben geht soweit ich weiß mit VB nicht.


----------



## thekorn (1. Oktober 2003)

*code*

tach,
unter folgender url findest du ein beispiel, in dem text per vb an die console ausgegeben wird:
http://spotlight.de/zforen/amvb/m/amvb-1032433129-23997.html 
(ist ein beispielcode, nur die funktioen sind wich´tig und die abfrage, ob die konsole geöffnet ist)

die zu übergebenden argumente musst du per command auslesen.

gruß
thekorn


----------

